# Eco Drift - what does this name means to you



## Antoni (18 Nov 2010)

Dear Friends,
I need some assistance, regarding a topic, not related to aquascaping, but as I'm not English Im afraid that might be lost in translation.

 Im about to start a new company, which will be dealing with Eco /Green/ products for automotive bussiness, I have choosen the name Eco Drift. But as I want to make sure that Im not lost in translation, would like to ask for your help and opinion about this name and does it appeal to you? 

What is the first association that comes to your mind, when hear that name? Is it misleading and confusing or its doing the right impression? 

Thank you very much in advance!

Regards

Antoni


----------



## Tom (18 Nov 2010)

To me it means powersliding... carefully.


----------



## Tom (18 Nov 2010)

On a serious note, can you describe in what way you mean "drift"?


----------



## Mirf (18 Nov 2010)

Drift means to be carried along, move aimlessly without direction, change direction, move away from the subject, form heaps as a result of the wind..... so not sure that really works  to be honest as a business/company name to be honest. Sorry :?


----------



## Antoni (18 Nov 2010)

Thanks guys,
the meaning I put behind Eco Drift is like Eco trend, eco current. to catch the Eco Drift!

Does it make sense?

Regards

Antoni


----------



## Tom (18 Nov 2010)

I think it could work, but might need an explanation in the form of a slogan or something.


----------



## George Farmer (18 Nov 2010)

"Drift" is too ambiguous, I think.  It's open to misinterpretation, as suggested.

"Eco Drive" would make more sense, in my view.  But it's probably been trade marked already...


----------



## Luketendo (18 Nov 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> "Drift" is too ambiguous, I think.  It's open to misinterpretation, as suggested.
> 
> "Eco Drive" would make more sense, in my view.  But it's probably been trade marked already...



Yeah not sure Fiat would be too happy with that ... http://www.fiat.co.uk/ecodrive/

I agree that it has a solid idea but it is too ambiguous like George said.


----------



## Mirf (18 Nov 2010)

Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> Thanks guys,
> the meaning I put behind Eco Drift is like Eco trend, eco current. to catch the Eco Drift!
> 
> Does it make sense?
> ...




Or go for something completely different like eco vogue (fashion, trend, popular, current ).........

The hardest part of a company is coming up with the name. We went through 3


----------



## Antoni (19 Nov 2010)

Thank you for the comments guys, you are great as ussual! Supportive and honest! 
I will give it another thought! I liked it so much...

Thanks again!

Antoni


----------



## stevec (19 Nov 2010)

ecodriven is available


----------

